# [Batch] Am Server anmelden



## _root (23. Mai 2007)

Morgen zusammen.

Ich habe ein Problem und finde keine Lösung. Eine Kollegin hat auf ihrem Notebook Windows XP Home. Auf unserem Windows 2003 SBS ist ein Drucker Freigegeben. Sie muss sich jetzt jedesmal nach einen Neustart des Notebooks wieder über "Windowstaste+R" -> \\server -> "Anmeldefenster mit Username und Passwort ihres Domänenaccounts ausfüllen" wieder am Server anmelden. Jetzt hat sie mich gefragt, ob man nicht etwas schreiben könnte, was dies automatisch macht. Ich dachte an eine Batchdatei. Habe aber bisher keine Lösung gefunden. 

Kennt sich vielleicht jemand von euch damit aus?

MfG Tobi


----------

